# Nicht neue Zeile, sondern <br>?



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

Hab mal wieder ein Problem.
Hab ein news System, was auf einer .dat basiert,
 also nichts mysql oder so.
nun möchte ich eine textarea einen text
aus z.b. word einfügen,und möchte das 
php dann absätze erkennt und anstadt eine
neue zeile in der dat zu schreiben,
ein br an die stelle setzt.

beispiel:


> "neue news eingetroffen
> 
> bitte lesen"


dann zeigt er nur, "neue news eingetroffen",
was ja klar ist, zeile für zeile.

ich möchte nun das er aus


> "neue news eingetroffen
> 
> bitte lesen"


das hier macht 


> "neue news eingetroffen<br><br>bitte lesen"



gibt es da eine möglichkeit?


----------



## mXa (19. Dezember 2002)

```
$text = str_replace("\n","<br>"$text);
```

und schon hassu's!


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

geht leider nicht, er macht immer noch eine neue zeile und kein <br>


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Dezember 2002)

nl2br()


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

geht auch nicht wirklich 
also nochmal, 
beispiel:


> Infos bei:
> RSC Husum
> Klaus-Dieter Martens
> Warthesteig 31
> ...



dann schreibt er in die dat


> 1|| Infos bei:
> RSC Husum
> Klaus-Dieter Martens
> Warthesteig 31
> ...



und erkennt natürlich nur 


> Infos bei:



oder setz ich da was falsch ein?


----------



## melmager (19. Dezember 2002)

die version von mXa sollte gehen ....

ev musst du noch 

$text = str_replace("\r","",$text);

machen


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

hab hinbekommen, danke euch allen


----------

